# processes in uninterruptible wait state



## freepaddler (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi

This is a really curious problem I faced. So I'm asking for a help to sort it out.


```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Process in my home dir start hanging in D state. I can do nothing with them until reboot.

For example (in the user home dir): `$ ls` works ok, but if i run `$ ls -la` this process hangs in D state.

```
56530  v1  D+      0:00.00 ls -la
```
At the same time `$ ls -la` works ok in any other directory.

*H*ere is *ps* output for such processes:

```
56521  v0  D+      0:00.00 ls -lFGh
56530  v1  D+      0:00.00 ls -la
58353  v3  D+      0:00.02 su (bash)
80782  v4  D+      0:00.07 vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
82499   0- D+      0:00.01 /usr/local/bin/xauth -q -
```

*truss* shows nothing

*fstat* for these processes:

```
root     ls         56521 text /         33046 -r-xr-xr-x   30488  r
root     ls         56521 ctty /dev         52 crw--w----   ttyv0 rw
root     ls         56521   wd /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
root     ls         56521 root /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
root     ls         56521    0 /dev         52 crw--w----   ttyv0 rw
root     ls         56521    1 /dev         52 crw--w----   ttyv0 rw
root     ls         56521    2 /dev         52 crw--w----   ttyv0 rw
root     ls         56521    3 /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
root     ls         56521    4 /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
root     ls         56521    5 /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
chu      ls         56530 text /         33046 -r-xr-xr-x   30488  r
chu      ls         56530 ctty /dev         53 crw--w----   ttyv1 rw
chu      ls         56530   wd /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
chu      ls         56530 root /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
chu      ls         56530    0 /dev         53 crw--w----   ttyv1 rw
chu      ls         56530    1 /dev         53 crw--w----   ttyv1 rw
chu      ls         56530    2 /dev         53 crw--w----   ttyv1 rw
chu      ls         56530    3 /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
chu      ls         56530    4 /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
chu      ls         56530    5 /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
root     bash       58353 text /usr     8905922 -rwxr-xr-x  787248  r
root     bash       58353 ctty /dev         55 crw--w----   ttyv3 rw
root     bash       58353   wd /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
root     bash       58353 root /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
root     bash       58353    0 /dev         55 crw--w----   ttyv3 rw
root     bash       58353    1 /dev         55 crw--w----   ttyv3 rw
root     bash       58353    2 /dev         55 crw--w----   ttyv3 rw
root     bash       58353  255 /dev         55 crw--w----   ttyv3 rw
root     vim        80782 text /usr     8904626 -rwxr-xr-x  1649224  r
root     vim        80782 ctty /dev         56 crw--w----   ttyv4 rw
root     vim        80782   wd /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
root     vim        80782 root /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
root     vim        80782    0 /dev         56 crw--w----   ttyv4 rw
root     vim        80782    1 /dev         56 crw--w----   ttyv4 rw
root     vim        80782    2 /dev         56 crw--w----   ttyv4 rw
root     vim        80782    3 /usr     8146229 -rw-------   15376  r
root     vim        80782    4 /         98781 -rw-r--r--    4096 rw
chu      xauth      82499 text /usr     8917612 -r-xr-xr-x   37320  r
chu      xauth      82499   wd /usr     8145921 drwxr-xr-x    1536  r
chu      xauth      82499 root /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
chu      xauth      82499    0* pipe fffffe00948075b0 <-> fffffe0094807708     83 rw
chu      xauth      82499    1 -         -         bad    -
chu      xauth      82499    2 -         -         bad    -
```

I could not find any errors in logs and can't reproduce the problem manually.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Jul 19, 2019)

This is an old thread but did you found what was the problem?


----------

